# NHS Records from the UK



## grifforama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

We moved to New York approximately 4 years ago, and had not given much thought to what happens to our medical records in the UK when we move.

So, where we are now is that the doctor we last had in the UK has told us that the records have been sent back to the NHS as we moved out of the area.

I have tried in vain to get these records.

I was wondering if anyone managed to get theirs, or could offer any advice.

Regards
Griff


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grifforama said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved to New York approximately 4 years ago, and had not given much thought to what happens to our medical records in the UK when we move.
> 
> ...


You have to contact the Families Health Aurthority in the area where you lived. They will have your records and for a fee will send them to you.


----------

